# Yet another video for the ppl who think horse riding is easy!



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

I love this song! A very well put together video!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Wow. I kinda wonder why that first barrel racer dove off or if they are just that bad of a rider. Hmm. I def could never do XC. Too dangerous for the horse.


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

Tottaly agree on that one lol!


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

Just another vidoe i HAD to share i just dont want to make another thread


----------



## zanyoutthere (Jan 31, 2009)

Ah! I love the last one!


----------



## xx chico (Mar 12, 2009)

The first one was good but, i thought I was going to have a seizure from all the blinking :-|


----------



## zanyoutthere (Jan 31, 2009)

lol^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## AshleyNewman (Mar 5, 2009)

the second vid is priceless


----------



## randiekay215 (Feb 6, 2009)

Wow. I don't really feel bad for the riders as much as the horses. Some people think they can ride and then they get out there and ruin somebody's horse with all of their bad habits or by running them incorrectly into a jump and knocking all the way down. Geez louise....

And that second video is hilarious!!!!


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

haha the second video is funny. 

The first one made me cringe a lot with all of the falls. Not such a fan.


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

^^im with ya lol!


----------



## Whipple (Feb 2, 2009)

That first video kinda made me want to try XC even more!
The second video.....well some people have too much time on their hands. And skoal is nasty!


----------



## mayfieldk (Mar 5, 2008)

The first one was just a showcase of bad riders in a dangerous sport. Most of the horses that fell had riders pulling on the reins, getting left behind, improper training for the level they were in, etc..


----------



## Eolith (Sep 30, 2007)

Egh, the first one is the reason I'm not into jumping. They didn't show very many dressage riders wiping out violently, did they? Hehe.

The second video was hilarious. I loved their synchronized dance... looked like their horses didn't always appreciate their antics, though.


----------



## Dreamer1215 (Jan 31, 2009)

_I agree with all the flashing on the 1st video. Wish I could have seen more of the barrel wipeouts. _

_The second one....oh. man! How funny. I can't wait until I show my son that one!_


----------



## Flyinghigh12 (Feb 17, 2009)

too funny! lol loved it!


----------



## Lois (Jan 24, 2009)

hahah that last one is so funny!


----------



## Skippy! (Dec 18, 2006)

The first one isnt working for me, it said it was a violation of terms? Hmm..

Second one was great XD


----------



## randiekay215 (Feb 6, 2009)

mayfieldk said:


> The first one was just a showcase of bad riders in a dangerous sport. Most of the horses that fell had riders pulling on the reins, getting left behind, improper training for the level they were in, etc..


 


That's exactly what I was thinking too.....


----------



## SallyJane (Feb 9, 2009)

That second one is hilarious!!!:lol:


----------



## ilovestitch (Dec 22, 2006)

The second totally made my day from horrible to funny!


----------



## amandaandeggo (May 21, 2008)

i luv the cowboy one =)


----------

